# Age gap for dating?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What's your max age gap younger and/or older for dating me/women?

I would date a guy 4-5 years older than me and 4 years younger than me. My bf is three years younger than me.

Dammit I can't edit the poll. I was gonna put "5 or 5+ years". Well just vote like that then for the 5+ years.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

+- 10 years is a general starting point for me. I don't rule out any legal age because you never know who you can have a strong connection with.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'd date an older guy I'd say 7 years older is as far as I'd like to go for girls i'd say 5 years older and than maybe a year or two younger. Not as of right now b/c dating a 16 year old isn't really of my taste.


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

I picked 3+/5+, I don't know but I've always been attracted to someone who is a bit older than me. Maybe its their maturity levels.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I think everything within about 20 years age gap is about normal.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

20-35 is my range. I'm 24.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

18-30 is my range I guess


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

19-28ish? I'd consider other ages if I really liked the person, but I've never met someone in their 30s, for example, who I had anything in common with lol. I'm 19 btw.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

23-30


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm 23, dating a 33 year old. Before that I always thought I'd date someone around my age, but when love happens, it just happens .


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

tlgibson97 said:


> +- 10 years is a general starting point for me. I don't rule out any legal age because you never know who you can have a strong connection with.


 aren't you married?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I wouldn't rule out completely people younger than 20 but I think it's more unlikely. As for upwards I probably wouldn't want to date someone too much older in case I want children later or they want children nowish. Potentially up to about 35 I guess. Though realistically probably younger than that.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

MiMiK said:


> aren't you married?


 Yup. 16 years strong.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

4+/-, but its just what I'd prefer, its not a rule.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I'd date up to ten years older. Not really into younger guys.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It's hard to say. If I were to pinpoint it I would feel that to be rather superficial.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

I want someone older than me.
I have bad luck and tend to attract younger guys.
3 years younger is reasonable, i guess.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

x > 18
x < erectile dysfunction


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Ideally, I'd like someone my age who looks 10 years younger than her actual age. I myself look like an early 20's college student.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Early to late twenties. I'm 21.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't limit myself to an arbitrary age range. It doesn't really matter. The connection is what matters, and I don't feel that "connection" knows age boundaries.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The age limit is 1/2 + 7. Until you hit 40. Then it's just 1/2.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I wouldn't limit myself to an arbitrary age range. It doesn't really matter. The connection is what matters, and I don't feel that "connection" knows age boundaries.


yup. could miss out on someone good when you disregard them for their age.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

No younger than 23ish. I can't imagine myself having much in common with someone that young. As far as older, I'd go as high as late 30's. The number isn't the issue though, it's where they're at in life and maturity level.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I wouldn't limit myself to an arbitrary age range. It doesn't really matter. The connection is what matters, and I don't feel that "connection" knows age boundaries.





SilentLuke said:


> yup. could miss out on someone good when you disregard them for their age.


I agree.

If, for example, I fall in love with a lady and date her for 6 months ... then later find out she's older or younger than I expected, it wouldn't really matter. The "connection" has already occurred. I mean seriously, I just couldn't imagine saying "well I was in love with you... but now that I know your __ years old, I don't like you anymore".


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Five years in either direction was always my rule. I have known couples with a ten year age gap who seemed functional. I probably wouldn't rule that out completely.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't care. As long as she is mature (and of legal age, obviously) and get along ok..and I find her attractive. I'd be insane to put any major limitations on myself considering how rare it is for me to find somebody to go out with anyways.


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

I voted on up to two years older or as low as one year younger. I debated whether I should go for up to three years older and two years younger, but it would really depend on the maturity level.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

My older brother is 10 years older than his wife, so whatever works for people I guess. Though I can't help but cringe when I see old people with really young people. No offense.


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Currently my minimum would be anyone over eighteen but that isn't easy to answer considering that i'm nineteen right now. It would definitely rise in the future though. As far as a max goes, anything more than around ten years older than me is too much.

As far as for other people, I don't really care as long as it's legal and such. Just because I wouldn't personally do something that way doesn't mean someone shouldn't be able to be happy.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone from 21 up to their mid thirties.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

3 years younger to 4 years older..._maybe_ 5 years older..maybe.
(So 20 to 27, maybe 28.)


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

1 year younger to 4 years older.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Beggar can't be choosers and I'm a beggar. If I'm attracted to someone and we have a lot in common then age is not something I'd give much thought to.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd date a guy up to ten years older than me. I probably wouldn't date a guy who's younger than me unless he's very mature for his age.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I came up with a gap rule for me...if you were born between 1975-1990.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It doesn't matter, as long as I'm attracted to them. I tend to be attracted to guys younger than me. I don't know why but older guys just don't do it for me. The whole having kids or having been divorced sort of yucks me out.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I would prefer to not date a younger guy and would date a guy up to 3 years older.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm pretty open when it comes to ages, and being the age I am, I voted -5/+5 (but I could do a lot more than that if the connection was there and everything.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn, didn't expect the 5+ years and older to be the most. I've dated women 10 years older than me. Was mainly the cougar factor that got me. Love me some older women.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Alec Baldwin (55) with his 28yr old yoga instructor wife, he must have a great personality right? :teeth


I have a very hard time believing she is 28 years old. 38 seems more likely. Anyways, she's clearly a golddigger and wouldn't give a cr*p about his personality.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I think once I'm over 21, anyone in their 20s. Being that I'm 19, I'd go up to maybe 23. The issue for me is that people over that age tend to be at a different stage in their life; they'd probably be out of college (I'm still living at home). But, hey, I'd be willing to make exceptions. I'm definitely attracted to older looking men.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

3 years younger & no older than 6-7 years. I keep my current choices within my own generation.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

5+ years older, 5+ years younger. depends on how old i am, right now i'm 16, i probably wouldn't be together with someone who's 11... but if i'm 30 and she/he's 25, that's alright, even bigger gaps are alright.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i have seen 60+ year old white man dating hot 20's asian chick, so doesn't really matter i guess


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've dated younger and older. Maturity isn't always a matter of age.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

18-30 (I'm nearly 19), but I feel like dating someone > 22ish isn't very realistic atm; I'd be willing to give it a go, though.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I have little idea on the societal norms concerning this though I do know there is a formula, I think it's a(x) = n/2+7 where n is one's age or more sufficiently expressed in haskell

```
let findAge n = n/2+7 in findAge age
```
personally age isn't much of a concern.



scarpia said:


> The age limit is 1/2 + 7. Until you hit 40. Then it's just 1/2.


Ah so I was somewhat right except for the >40 limit.
I'll just add a guard.

```
let findAge 
          | n > 40 = n/2
          | otherwise = n = n/2+7 
          in findAge age
```


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Alec Baldwin (55) with his 28yr old yoga instructor wife, he must have a great personality right? :teeth


1. he's rich
2. he's good looking
3. he's famous

personality isn't even in the top 10 reasons why did you buy that


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

My age (29) -35. Would consider someone a couple of years younger too. I don't like big age difference. I want us to be on the same wavelength. Priorities in life change a lot over years. I think for a long term relationship it's best.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably +/- 5 years or so though you never really know.


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

I wouldn't want to date someone my age. I'll be 22 soon enough and I'd definitely look for people 27 and up. I've always gotten along better with older people for some reason. One of my dearest friends is 32. I can talk to her about anything, I can be playful and when it's time to talk about serious stuff there's no immaturity at play. Plus she's got tons of experience to share and it's awesome to learn stuff from her. Also considering I don't enjoy doing what most people my age do in my country (going to bars/drinking) I definitely crave older people.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Its quite simple, its basically a math formula:

To find the youngest age possible that you can date someone, to be found "socially acceptable" you just divide your age by 2, then add 7. 

Examples: 
19 years old divided by 2 = 9.5 + 7 = 16.5 

24 years old divided by 2 = 12 + 7 = 19

30 years old divided by 2 = 15+7 = 22


Ofcourse it doesnt really work if you are younger 

10 years old divided by 2 = 5 + 7 = 12

Though, I guess if your 10, you probably shouldn't be dating in the first place


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Alec Baldwin (55) with his 28yr old yoga instructor wife, he must have a great personality right? :teeth


He needs those trousers hemmed.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

18-24. I'm 19.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally my age, three years younger and four years older. I don't want there to be too big an age gap. It depends I guess.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Generally the point at which I start getting a mental block about being attracted to someone is when they're younger than my sister or older than my father.


----------

